# Price Reduced--Home for Sale in Rockport $399,900--Owner Financing Available



## warrenng

2 bed 2 bath with huge living and kitchen. High ceilings with a water view within walking distance to the boat ramp. If you are interested in renting to help offset ownership costs here is an estimate from the property management company Rental Proposal. They are estimating a net to owner of around 26k a year. HOA is only $50 a year and includes 2 boat ramps, a swimming pool, a pier and a kayak park. You can call or text me at 979-574-1722 Warren Green, Weichert Realtors


----------



## Gonefishingagain79

Is the home for sale or rent? The title says it’s for sale?


----------



## warrenng

Gonefishingagain79 said:


> Is the home for sale or rent? The title says it’s for sale?


It is for sale. The rental info is for someone buying but thinking about putting it in the short term rental pool. Allot of folks are doing that with their weekend/fishing properties to help offset the cost of ownership.


----------



## warrenng




----------



## warrenng

Reduced to 425k. Owner financing is available if interested

Warren 979-574-1722


----------



## warrenng

Reduced to $399,000


----------



## warrenng




----------

